# A new kind of tips——Stainless steel screw！



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

In China,many rookies knock out tips of slingshot when they shoot by Incorrect posture,How to repair the damaged slingshot，I have tried a simple method--Stainless steel screw.It worked！Sorry, the video with no English translation,but you must be able to understand！

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTU0NzAzMTAzNg==.html?from=y1.7-1.2

(More pictures, you can browse my gallery！ Regards. GZK)


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi GZK, I sent PM and email.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very interesting. Does it have any effect on band life?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

Charles said:


> Very interesting. Does it have any effect on band life?
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


The test shows the life of band was not affected,because the edge of the screw is smooth.


----------

